# Bela Lugosi wine



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

How cool is this? Perfect for your next get together!

Bela Lugosi Malbec 2007

Lugosi Gets into the Wine Business


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I can't drink reds but I'd love the bottle!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

We've had this..its not too bad.

http://www.vampirewine.com/


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

"I don't drink.......wine" ! ( Lugosi quote from Dracula) LOL


----------



## HallowEve (Apr 13, 2009)

thanks for the link, it would be nice to have one just to display!

:jol:


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That is so cool. He's such a classic.


----------

